# Portable Fishing Pond.



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can get a set of plans for a portable fishing pond. I visit alot of kids fishing events and would like to build one of my own to take to these events. The size I want to build is 10' x 20' x 2'. It would be used as a teaching pond not only for fishing but to teach kids how and when to use different typs of tackle.
Thanks Everyone


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Google "cofferdam". There are lots of portable temporary systems that could be adapted for what you're trying to accomplish.


----------



## Richman (Sep 1, 2007)

A large pond liner/tarp laid over hay bales. Hamilton County Parks used this for their kids fishing derby.

Rich


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Richman said:


> A large pond liner/tarp laid over hay bales. Hamilton County Parks used this for their kids fishing derby.
> 
> Rich



Probably the most cost effective way you can go about. If you want something that you can use time and time again build a wood structrure.


----------

